# Indul a mandula!



## ausermilar

Szervusztok!

amikor Republic-at meghallgatom, értem a dalszöveget, de nem tudom, hogy van-e egy dugott jelentés.

Merre jár a mandula? És repül a balnával is?

Kósszi!


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Lehet, hogy tévedek, de szerintem az "indul a mandula" nem jelent semmit, csak jól hangzik.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia!
Azt nem tudom megítélni, hogy korábban volt-e jelentése, de azóta már hallottam hétköznapi társalgásban olyasmi jelentésben, hogy "valami kezdődik" vagy "vki elkezd valamit", tehát annyira sikeres volt ez a (valószínűleg) kitalált kifejezés, hogy átment a köznapi nyelvbe.  (Az együttesnek ez volt az első lemeze, tehát ők indultak...)
A kis humor, ami mögötte van, abból eredhet, hogy kiejtéskor "indula mandula" ritmusban ejtjük, ami hasonlít egy kicsit az ikerszókhoz (gizgaz, cókmók stb.)

Kis javítás: "dugott jelentés" - rejtett jelentés, "kósszi"- köszi


----------



## ausermilar

Akkar, kezet csokoládé! Köszi!


----------



## Zsanna

ausermilar said:


> Akkaor, kezeét csokoládé!  Köszi!


P.S. "Kezét csokoládé" means to be a funny slangish expression that I wouldn't use with someone I don't know... not as if it could hurt him/her, it is more about the impression you give about yourself.


----------



## ausermilar

Zsanna said:


> P.S. "Kezét csokoládé" means to be a funny slangish expression that I wouldn't use with someone I don't know... not as if it could hurt him/her, it is more about the impression you give about yourself.


My nephew appreciates it, but she is in the family! Bocsánat Hölgyeim s Úraim!!!


----------



## Fredsky

Ez emlékeztet engem az amerikai rimelö "catch phrase"-re. Instead of "see you later" you say "see you later, alligator". "What's cooking, good looking?" is just another way of saying "how are you, pretty woman?". Or the triple rhyme "okie-dokie, artichokie" ami csak art jelenti: Okay.


----------

